# Wiper Motor Brackets on sale! FYI



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

The sale is just for this weekend and I'm broke til next friday  . Oh well... guess I'll just have to knock over a liquor store . Too bad...I'd like to get 2 or 3 myself.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip... I just grabbed one!


----------



## pooma (Jul 31, 2012)

I just found out thru Haunted Parts.com FB page that Ted is selling wiper motor brackets on discount.we attach labels of motor bike brackets of 20|% discount.and i think that label is very easy purchase for new customer.when we use different labels of discount then we sale our products.


----------

